# Poor Lola



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, my little Lola does have to go in to get the femoral head ostectomy, poor little muffin. Her hip is disintegrating so it needs to be done. I would appreciate hearing your experiences if any of your hav's have had this surgery - of course I'm really scared about it and worried for her. I'm sure she will do fine and be super healthy once the healing is complete, but I'm worried none the less.

Thanks everyone,
Sandy & Lola


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor girl! 
I don't have any experience with that, but I wish Lola a great outcome.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto. It sounds kind of scary. I'm sure she will pull through fine and we are all wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry to read that. I have no experience but wish her the greatest outcome possible.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to read this, and it does sound like a serious surgery. No advice, just a lot of sympathy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I'm sorry to read this, and it does sound like a serious surgery. No advice, just a lot of sympathy!


Same here...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No advice, but I will be praying for you and that cute furbaby to have a good outcome.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you ladies, I appreciate your good wishes for Lola.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Sandy I am so sorry to hear about little Lola, I will be praying for a quick recovery. From what I have read it has a high success rate in small dogs, so hopefully she will bounce back quick and be pain free.

Let us know when the surgery is scheduled...many prayers!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry about Lola. I hope she recovers quickly. When is her surgery?
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wishing her all the best, and you too. You'll be in our prayers for a safe surgery.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and Chelsie send get-well-quick lickies to Lola!


----------

